# Huntington, south jetti 7/10 -7/13



## gm3908 (May 14, 2006)

Sunday - toad fish city 
Monday- 5 sheep head on the incoming tide :beer:
Tuesday - toad fish city, 1 small blue
Wednesday - 2 sheep head

Friday night, nice speckled trout from the Litchfield's main pond


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yum! Nice fish.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome ! Thanks for the report :beer: By the way, what size shoe do wear ?  Nice sheep's.


----------



## gm3908 (May 14, 2006)

I wear a 13, that sheepshead in the net -pic, is the biggest one I have every caught, he was a beast


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

is the pond brackish water?
any lm bass in there?

I s the pond surrounded by Retreat Beach Circle? nice sheeps. any mullet running?


----------



## gm3908 (May 14, 2006)

The pond is the clover leaf looking thing you can see from google earth - it's brackish to salty, no fresh water fish. It's water supply is from the creek system and ebbs and flows with the tide. Looks like fish can get in but they cannot get out.

I could see lots of mullet from the top of the jetty. Mullet were also easy access by the oyster shells recycling area off 17 - just before 17 business when approaching Murrells inlet.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Is the pond you are referring to on the left about 200-300 as you are walking to the south jetty ? If so last time I was there I seen couple signs the read shore bird nesting area and to keep out. Afraid I would get busted if I tried fishing it. Also did see where a sea turtle nest was marked at the dune in same area.


----------



## JDSupreme (Jul 10, 2010)

stumpy said:


> Is the pond you are referring to on the left about 200-300 as you are walking to the south jetty ? If so last time I was there I seen couple signs the read shore bird nesting area and to keep out. Afraid I would get busted if I tried fishing it. Also did see where a sea turtle nest was marked at the dune in same area.


I think they are referring to the big pond at the litchfield resort. Im staying there now, just got back from an hour on the pond and caught 1 little redfish and a bunch of croaker on shrimp.

Hitting the jetty in the morning. I'll be the guy in the backwards gray pirate hat


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Oops, sorry about that. Yeah , I just found it on google earth ( clover leaf shaped pond ).


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Bet that was a good fight.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## sc surf fisher (Jul 19, 2011)

can someone give me better directions to where huntington jetti is located....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

sc surf fisher said:


> can someone give me better directions to where huntington jetti is located....


Huntington Beach State Park, walk left/north for over a mile to the jetty.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

i thought we were the only ones catching toadies out there sunday...i did see some reds being caught on the north jetty that were all over 30inches...we got mounds of pin fish...


----------

